# Cabelas baitcasting reels



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Have any of you ever tried any of the baitcasting reels produced by Cabelas? The price looks good but I'm afraid it's an indication of poor quality.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have used the older Cabelas branded reels, they were made by Daiwa. Don't know about the new ones.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never had a cabela's baitcastrr but have a spinning reel... It was a 8 bearing model and I thought I was getting a quality reel, smooth reeling and good casting, but as soon as I had a fish on the reel stem would bend and flex making it very tough to use. I won't buy one again... Guess I cant speak for the quality of their casting reels, but that scared me away from buying anymore there as far as reels.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Daiwa and Cabelas have a deal together so some reels are just rebadged Daiwa's. Their new Arachnid reel is simple a rebadged Tatula. They do add or take away a bearing here or there but it's pretty much the same. I have the Cabelas Verano reel that was essentially the older Daiwa Ballistic spinning reel.

Bass Pro Shops get their reels from the same place Abu, Pflueger, and other Pure fishing reels. Same plant out of Korea. Lews is pretty much the same deal. I believe Doyo is the main manufacturer.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

gulfvet said:


> Have any of you ever tried any of the baitcasting reels produced by Cabelas? The price looks good but I'm afraid it's an indication of poor quality.


I generally stay away from store branded reels due to poor service after the sale,espescially when you need parts. Bass pro is better, but Cabela's and gander mountain are horrible, absolutely no help whatsoever. My question is why are you or anybody for that matter looking at a store brand reel? None of them make their own,somebody makes them for them, so why don't you just look at that company's products. If it's price then look at products in that company's price range. Your more likely to get help after the sale from say shimano or daiwa than cabelas. If you buy a store branded reel and something goes wrong or breaks, just be prepared to throw the reel in the trash. You or your local reel repairman may not be able to attain parts,especially if you can't find out which reel your store brand was copied from. I would rather not find out. Buy a shimano, daiwa, or abu and you know you can get parts and service should something happen. Just my 2 cents


----------

